
Show HN: Look ma, no ethernet! 8-core Cluster Over USB/OTG with Raspberry Pis - alexellisuk
https://twitter.com/alexellisuk/status/764518552154042369
======
alexellisuk
It's an 8-core Raspberry Pi Swarm running Docker with a single power plug and
ethernet connection to the internet. Four additional Raspberry Pi Zeros join
as workers with a Pi2 or Pi3 over a USB cable which acts like an umbilical
cord for power and data.

There's already a great image showing the setup and a fair amount of momentum
behind this on Twitter so I'm linking to it.

